# Glastonbury 2016



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

I know it's not everyone's cup of tea, Glastonbury is not for me I must say. I'm more stick in the mud than stuck in the mud:lol: but both muse & Jeff Lynne are playing, what a combo that is. Can't wait to watch it this year.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Never been to Glastonbury, but festivals can be great. 

They are too big though when you've got that many people.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Seen muse in Cardiff 10 years ago, amazing gig:thumb: not sure about festivals though.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I hate muse tbh

His voice goes through me

Been to a few festivals and they're great but haven't managed Glastonbury yet


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Kimo how could you,every post I have seen of yours has made total sense but this one :lol: we all have different tastes I guess I could never understand the fuss about U2 tbh..


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

What about Jeff Lynne kimo?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Honestly, if muse had a different vocalist I may like them a little bit :lol:


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Kimo have you no taste


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Haha 

I can happily listen to most artists but there's 2 or 3 I just can't bare -.-


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

They are?


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Not fussed on Coldplay.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I went in 1989, Pixies, Wonderstuff, All About Eve, Throwing Muses etc all for £28 for the weekend! 

Also did Reading the same year, amazing line up that year. First year that it changed from metal to indie. My Bloody Valentine (noisiest live band ever!), New Order (I can remember the hairs standing up on the back of my neck when they played Ceremony), New Model Army (the biggest mosh pit I had ever seen), Spaceman 3, Gaye Bikers, Loop & Butthole Surfers for the acid heads, the House of Love and the Mission. That weekend was £30 something pounds. 

Awesome time at both, but never went again and the line ups have never really been as good since. Sadly there doesn't seem to be much difference between the Glastonbury line up and T4 on the beach these days.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Interesting:thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

warren said:


> They are?


Muse, avenged sevenfold, Coldplay


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Can't believe it the king of the cool post doesn't like muse.i have to go to bed I'm in shock:lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Muse are something else live. 

Only festival I've got this year so far is Belladrum. It's low key festival on the outskirts of Inverness. It has a great amtosphere.


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

Agreed I've seen muse twice now and they put on a hell of a live show. Biffy clyro were also rather worthy! Personally I hate festivals, and mud, and wellies, and camping, and tents, and people.....not that I'm snobby I just think bricks and mortar were invented for a reason!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

They do put on a show for sure, still **** music though :lol:

Think it was reading where I saw them


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

If you like decent music, then this should be worth a shout - http://www.arctangent.co.uk/line-up/

I can't take those days off, so my lad is going to kill me when he finds out that Owen and American Football are playing!


----------

